# Ross Banshee



## rustycrank (Dec 30, 2019)

Got this frame for 5.00 at a yard sale. Wasn't sure what model knew it was Ross and with help from a member was told it was a Banshee. Will probably restore with upgrades that I have in my after market parts such as mags,sissy bar etc. I don't have any Ross oem parts. If it was an Apollo I'd do original


----------

